# Abnormality



## Zuu (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, here's one of those stupid music recommendation things. Mine are probably more outlandish than Furret's, even.

Anyways, this band (named Abnormality) is probably closest to deathgrind. They put out a demo in 2007 and one of the songs, titled _Visions_, actually made an appearance on Rock Band 2. But aaanyways, they're really good. Well... if you're into deathgrind. [Disclaimer: I could be totally wrong about the genre.]

http://www.last.fm/music/Abnormality

Hopefully they'll be coming out with an album soon. So... help me keep an eye on them. :O


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 12, 2009)

YES.

FUCK YES.

I knew about them and loved them alreay, so I told Morbid about them, as I think he's probably into this stuff. However, they've taken plenty of stick and harsh criticism from the Rock Band (and, by extension, the Guitar Hero) community.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, I heard about that. Whiny bitches that can't beat the song so cry about how unmusical it is.

Ugh. I hate people like that.


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jan 16, 2009)

Great band, a friend told me about them and I checked them out, killer death metal. I'm suprised they put a song of their's on RB, considering how heavy they are.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 16, 2009)

I generally don't like this kind of stuff musically, but props for getting onto GH


----------

